# Not another what road bike shall i get thread!



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Hello,

I am after some advice on buying my first road bike. I have borrowed my friends 2012 Boardman sport for other a month and have really enjoyed riding and meeting new people, so much so I am looking to get my own bike that fits me! I am 6ft 3 and been riding a 51 cm frame which hasn't been ideal but fun none the less.

I am able to take advantage of the cycle-to-work scheme if my order is submitted by Monday.

I am looking at getting involved with the local cycle club, competing, getting fit and going on leisurely rides as I live near the coast (Norfolk).

I have narrowed it down to three simple options and two exotic options.
All costs include, spd pedals, shimano shoes and a new helmet (my MTB one isn't suited!).

Option 1:
https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Contend-2-2018-Road-Bike_113601.htm

*COST: £32.19 PCM*

Option 2: 
https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/boardman-slr-8-6-road-bike

*COST: £37.20 PCM*

Option 3: 
https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Specialized-Allez-2019-Road-Bike_110110.htm

*COST: £40.18 PCM*

Exotic 1: 
https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Contend-SL-2-2018-Road-Bike_113608.htm

COST £46.98 PCM

Exotic 2: 
https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...d-team-carbon-bike-51-5-53-55-5-57-5cm-frames

COST £51.57 PCM

I do worry that the latter two options are overkill for someone starting but open to any advice or help or further recommendations.

The bike has to come from Tredz or Halfords.

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Depends on if you think you will get into it or not.
Excluding the "Exotic" options, those are low evd, but good starter bikes 

I would go for the Boardman as a starter bike and if you feel you want to go further, you can always upgrade.

However,

To really get the tax advantage, you would be best going for Exotic 2. 
It had the better groupset, and will be a better ride


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I am the same height as you and spent ages going around trying different road bikes. In the end it was the Trek Domane that provided a good fit straight from the get go. No point buying in if the fit is wrong as you wont use it due to it being uncomfy. Definitely try before you buy and read up on bike fit.

Im on the Domane 60cm frame for reference....


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Best advice I got when I got back into cycling - from manager / owner of the cycle shop (also a friend of next doors) - get an Aluminium frame of good quality as it’s more forgiving and a bit of an easier ride than carbon fibre - as CF tends to be very stiff. Also, the alloy frame is more forgiving if dropped (hopefully not). 

I found this great advice, especially as he could have sold me a much more expensive bike ...

Hope it’s of help :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Your monthly costs bear no relation to your links?


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses guys.

I'm going to go for an entry level bike and see where th sport takes me!

Any reason why you would choose the Boardman over the Specialized?

I have just read that a decent Alu is better than e try level carbon too and was worried about dropping the bike/falling off it! 

As for the prices they are the prices my basket cost for the cycle to work scheme through my employer. Cost of bike and accessories minus tax and ni over 12 months.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I am shorter than you at 6' and I went for a the Giant with a large frame. I now own a couple of Giant bikes one of which I have used around 150 days a year as a "work" bike since 2011. Both of mine are aluminium - I would only buy Carbon if going top of the range.

The Giant's have been superb bikes and the only wear items I have replaced are brake pads and rear spindle. The crank hub is now starting to wear but, given the treatment it has had, I am delighted with the longevity. I know they are a pricier than some of the others but both have been superb.

In the past I have had a couple of Specialized and these were also great bikes but I did have a few issues with components wearing. I can't comment on the quality of the Boardman's because I have not had one but the reviews seem quite positive.

Probably best to ride both and make up your mind from there. My local bike shop lets you take them for an hour two to test them out - hopefully yours will offer a similar service. :thumb:


----------

